# Husband working / wife at home



## Coolaboy (19 Mar 2010)

Looking for advice here. I am working full time and my wife finished on jobseekers benefit 6 months ago. We were means tested for job seekers allowance but did not qualify for this. What can my wife sign for now. Credits?  

Finally is there anyway possible that my wife can recieve any type of social welfare payment (one euro) so that she may qualift for a CE programme. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Welfarite (19 Mar 2010)

She can sign for credits.


----------



## donee (19 Mar 2010)

Welfarite said:


> She can sign for credits.


 what would someone sign for 'credits' for?


----------



## Mopsy (19 Mar 2010)

It is most important to sign on for credits after JSB ends. It benefits the recipient, going forward. It saves all the hassle in the event of securing employment sometime in the future and it also safeguards any entitlements in the future, like the old age pension. At a time when we had PRSI covering dental, eye tests, it safeguarded this as well when you were unemployed and not in receipt of any benefits.


----------



## Coolaboy (19 Mar 2010)

Thanks for claryifing that Mopsey. What about recieving a payment to qualify for Community Employment programme?


----------



## Juliel (19 Mar 2010)

Welfarite said:


> She can sign for credits.


 
How do you sign for credits - is it the same way that you sign for jobseekers? If signing for eithir can you claim home carers if there are children in the family?


----------



## Welfarite (20 Mar 2010)

Yes, same way really as JB/JA but less frequent signing in most offices; maybe once every 6 months. Home carer's credits are to facilitate a claim for pension for those who can't sign for 'credits' due to not being avialable for work as they are raising a family. No good to help qualify for short-term benefits


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Mar 2010)

As homemakers has been mentioned by Julie perhaps this would be a good time to remind "stay at home husbands" (and there are many due to the downturn) to apply for homemakers credits.

"Stay at home wives" are automatically entitled to homemakers credits because Child Benefit is paid to them


----------



## Coolaboy (20 Mar 2010)

What about recieving a payment to qualify  for Community Employment programme? 		 		  		  		 		  		  		  		  		 			 			 			 			 			 			 				

Any ideas?


----------



## Welfarite (20 Mar 2010)

can't see any SW payment she is entitled to at present asshe is out on the means test. she could try approaching FAS about it. Was she engaging with them while on JB?


----------



## Coolaboy (20 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the help Welfarite. Yes she was engaging with them but there was nothing suitable at that time. As you know, she has no scial welfare income at present.


----------



## Johnboy45 (28 Mar 2010)

don't forget though that stay at home mothers/fathers must apply for the homemakers credit - you don't automatically get it without actually telling revenue.  SW and revenue don't let each other know about these things. .  Homemaker credits last until youngest child is 12yrs old.


----------

